# MDC caboose goes Army, gets interior



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a MDC caboose at Marty's to add to my Army train. Once I had it stripped down and painted O.D. I thought I'd do an interior. Found a pdf File online with plans that were an exact fit, so worked from them. I used all plastic, except for the floor boards, they are wood coffee stir sticks. It was a fun days project. Still need to get Stan's decals on it.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good you about done with cars for your Army train?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron 
THis may be it, but could do one more flatcar for a Heuy, used to ride them in Nam. Got a nice diecast of one in 1/32nd. My cobra chopper is also 1/32.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work on the interior Jerry! What's the reading on the desk?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul, writing on the 'paper' is just scribbles with fine marker pen. Finished up the caboose with some of Stan's decals. Lettering on top was cut by my wife out of vinyl lettering. I may try to find some slide glass to replace the wavy plastic windows, my interior work is pretty wasted, can hardly see through them.








Yellow is the Transoprtation Corps color, so that is why I painted those areas yellow.








I put Gary Raymon 1/32nd wheels on it.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks great










On replacing the thick MDC windows; it can be a little tricky removing the "glass" without breaking them. They are usually really glued in there. But if you don't plan on reusing them, then I guess a few broken ones are OK. Since you repainted maybe you already removed the glass once already?


I used Evergreen sheet styrene (clear) .010" thick for the windows on this caboose:


----------

